# Tool Talk > Machines >  Dumpling machine - GIF

## Altair

Dumpling machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Iris valves - GIFs
Dumpling folding machine - GIF
Dumpling folding tool - GIF

----------

baja (Apr 11, 2020)

----------


## Frank S

Hey the perfect machine for making my favorite deep fried apple dumplings

----------

